# 8.1 slower and computer programs.



## AlienVibes (Oct 29, 2013)

Lately the fact of Windows 8.1 getting slower and slower has been bothering me A LOT. I've been defragging and scanning for spyware, malaware, viruses,. But, it never gets any better. I realize it won't always run like new but anything to make it faster I think is worth it. So, with that being said can anyone tell me some really good programs to help scan for stuff/defrag? Programs I already have are: ATF- Cleaner, Ccleaner, Malaware bytes anti-malware, Super-anti spyware, My defrag, and Comodo anti-virus.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

I would suggest that you uninstall COMODO and use Windows Defender.

COMODO Removal - http://kb.eset.com/esetkb/index?page=content&id=SOLN146

Windows Defender - http://www.sysnative.com/forums/win...ty-essentials-in-windows-7-windows-vista.html

Also use SysInternals AutoRuns from Microsoft TechNet to stop auto start-up of unnecessary apps - (click on "Logon" tab in AutoRuns; un-check apps that you don't need at start-up) -

http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/sysinternals/bb963902

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## AlienVibes (Oct 29, 2013)

Alright, I would try it now but the Boot sector of windows 8.1 decided it didn't wanna work. So, I have to TRY and get a recovery disk from HP. The recovery partition doesn't work either..


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

HP Recovery discs - Tech Support Forum - Announcements in Forum : Microsoft Support


----------

